# Mudskipper tank setup advice needed



## mudpup (Jun 4, 2010)

I started keeping mudskippers a little over a month ago, collected a few specimens while visiting family. With them i collected a bucket load of sand to keep them on. I have been keeping them in a half land half water style tank but its a real pain to maintain, the wet sand moves around all the time leaving hardly any land and its near impossible to clean. I'm thinkin of changing to a more basic setup, say 1inch layer of sand on the bottom with rocks and wood to provide them out of water area's. They are kept with red shore crabs which seem to be vary aggressive, there was originally fiddler crabs in there aswell but the red crabs took care of them. Originally had 7 muskippers now down to 4, not sure if it was water quality issues (Had no filter cause of the sand, did water changed ever 2 weeks) or crab attacks. Anyway with the new setup i'll have a filter, heater and deeper water and was thinking of adding some and mates. Would love mono's or scats but they get a little too bog for my tank so was thinking adding a small group of bumblebee gobies. Would that be ok. Any advice what so ever on redoing the tank would be much appreciated.


----------



## fishwizard (Dec 28, 2012)

sorry i don't know but I've been trying to get a mudskipper for some time now where did you get them?


----------

